# Pinarello Paris and Prince Sale at CC



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like Competitive Cyclist just dropped their prices on the older Paris and Prince framesets they bought out from Gita. 2009 Paris (original straight top tube) is now $1600 and the 2008 Prince (newer style curved top tube) is now $2100. I guess in this economy the original sale prices were not moving too well. Anyway they both look like gorgeous frames. Correct me if I'm wrong but my understanding is the original Paris is still considered an outstanding long distance frame while the Prince is a great racing frame.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

The previous prices they had were ridiculous. They were trying to sell 2008 Princes (4 year old frames) for $3,300. 

$2,100 is ok for a 2008 Prince. Not spectacular. The frame is now relatively old and has been superseded many times. For that price, I'd look at the 2011 BMC SLR they have for $2199. Colorado Cyclist has the 2011 Giant TCR Advanced SL for $1999.

That is certainly no "smoking deal" on the Prince. I'd say a decent deal would be $1500 for that frame. The Prince is a great descending and crit racing frame. It is a relatively heavy frame, though sturdy. The problem with the colors they have is that they all fade. CIAK and black/green, black/yellow are known to have fading problems.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I was seriously looking at a CIAK Orange Prince. Have you heard about any paint problems with the FP Carbon Paris frames?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

masi85 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was seriously looking at a CIAK Orange Prince. Have you heard about any paint problems with the FP Carbon Paris frames?


No, no problems with that. I don't mean to dissuade you from the Prince. It is a very nice frame. The CIAK orange is a looker too. 

The only Prince frame colors that had the paint issues were the black and neon green one and the CIAK orange. I haven't seen or heard about issues with the other paint jobs.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't see the Prince frame for $2100, it's listed at $2750. Is it listed somewhere else on the CC site at $2100?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

geomoney said:


> I don't see the Prince frame for $2100, it's listed at $2750. Is it listed somewhere else on the CC site at $2100?


They just raised the price a few hours ago. Those people are idiots. 

Of course, they're hoping even bigger idiots pay $2,750 for a 4-year old frame.

I sincerely hope, for their sake, they meant to cut the price to $1,750 but accidentally raised it.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

So, IF the Prince was $1750 and the Paris was $1600, what would be considered a better frame for recreational use? I'm currently on an F4:13, and really like the frame a lot. It is about 4 years old, and I'm considering purchasing a new frame and turning my F4:13 into a second "beater" bike. Being that the Paris is slighly lighter, allegedly of a better build quality, and it would be new, I would consider it if it were more for my type of riding. I ride recreationally 3-4 times a week, weekend rides are about 60 miles per day. 

Unfortunately what I want and what I need have a significantly different price gap. I'm realistic in the sense that I don't need to have a Dogma to enjoy riding. It would be nice, but I just can't see myself spending that amount of $$$ on a frame. A latest version Dogma will probably run me well over $3000 more than a Paris or Prince frame (if the Prince were the more realistically price of $1750). Being that I like the F4, going with a Paris would be an easy transition, and the savings could go a long way. I would also consider a Prince, but it sounds like it's more of a specific limited type of build (like racing) and possibly a less comfortable ride.

I would be interested to opinions on the Paris vs the Prince for recreational riding........


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

geomoney said:


> So, IF the Prince was $1750 and the Paris was $1600, what would be considered a better frame for recreational use? I'm currently on an F4:13, and really like the frame a lot. It is about 4 years old, and I'm considering purchasing a new frame and turning my F4:13 into a second "beater" bike. Being that the Paris is slighly lighter, allegedly of a better build quality, and it would be new, I would consider it if it were more for my type of riding. I ride recreationally 3-4 times a week, weekend rides are about 60 miles per day.
> 
> Unfortunately what I want and what I need have a significantly different price gap. I'm realistic in the sense that I don't need to have a Dogma to enjoy riding. It would be nice, but I just can't see myself spending that amount of $$$ on a frame. A latest version Dogma will probably run me well over $3000 more than a Paris or Prince frame (if the Prince were the more realistically price of $1750). Being that I like the F4, going with a Paris would be an easy transition, and the savings could go a long way. I would also consider a Prince, but it sounds like it's more of a specific limited type of build (like racing) and possibly a less comfortable ride.
> 
> I would be interested to opinions on the Paris vs the Prince for recreational riding........


The Price is a great frame, but it's a very stiff ride. I rode it for 2 years. Love the descending. Love the look. Superb in a crit. Superb in a short race.

If you're going about 60 miles...maybe. Anything over that, you'll start to feel it.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

I just confirmed with Competitive Cyclist that they really did mean to raise the price back up by $650 to $2750.

They weren't selling at $3,300, or at $2,100, so these geniuses decided to try something in the middle.

LOL.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

So let me understand this correctly........the original price was $3300 and they did not sell, so they legitimately dropped it to $2100. And that $2100 price was not a mistake on their part. They still did not sell, so they raised the price back up to $2750.

At $2100 I would seriously consider getting one. Like someone said earlier, the frame is already a couple of years old. 

Guess I missed out on that one............


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I love Competitive Cyclist but they are nuts to try and get almost 3 k for that frame. I would pay no more than $1,600 for it.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

geomoney said:


> So let me understand this correctly........the original price was $3300 and they did not sell, so they legitimately dropped it to $2100. And that $2100 price was not a mistake on their part. They still did not sell, so they raised the price back up to $2750.
> 
> At $2100 I would seriously consider getting one. Like someone said earlier, the frame is already a couple of years old.
> 
> Guess I missed out on that one............


The frame is 4 years old. Those are 2008 Princes. 
I think they're running a test to see who's stupid enough to buy one at that $2750 price.


----------



## valtchov (Apr 6, 2010)

I have the FP6 which is essentially the Paris with cheaper carbon. Love the ride, very comfortable and vibration absorbing while remainig super stiff. Those kinks in the top tube and down tube do magic stuff! And I don't even have carbon bars/stem on it (have 3T bars and stem). As a direct comparison, I also have a 2008 Colnago EP and prefer the ride of the FP6 any day. My girlfriend rides a Time Speeder S and she always wants to ride the FP6 over that too. I can only imagine that the Paris would be lighter but offering the same ride quality. I am tempted to get one for her at the $1625 price but still not a super deal. Cannot offer a comparison to the Prince since I have not ridden one but the Prince is likely closer to the EP/EPS in handling than to the Paris/FP6.

Stupid of CC to raise the price - I did notice that they sold the 53cm Green and Neon frames while they were at 2100.

V


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Whats just as funny is they raised the price of the Paris from $1600 to $1625. Why even bother? I ended up buying one of the Paris frames because my research indicates the FP Carbon Paris may be one of the best long distance carbon frames Pinarello has ever made including the current models. I figure for $1600 how can I lose since I have been quoted the same price for a bare 2012 FP Due frame/fork which is a lot heavier.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Try looking at a UK supplier. US prices are nuts.


----------



## tapirosaur (May 19, 2011)

I bought the black/neon yellow prince last week from CC, 53 cm for $2100. I think it's a great deal because it was arguably the best frame in 2008/2009. At least it's brand new and you don't have to worry that you are buying some knockoff chinarello from ebay! I'm glad I got it at $2100 because a couple days later they raised it to $2750. I was actually hoping that the price would keep on going down to like $1600, but I would have risked my size not being there anymore


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Shinybikes in the UK has the 2011 Paris frame for $3756 (not including VAT). So for $2100 the Prince does not look like that bad a deal to me. I predict when CC lowers the price back to $2100 they should be able to sell some frames to those people that were undecided at the time. Right now their formula is to sell for exactly 1/2 what they claim the original price was.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

masi85 said:


> Shinybikes in the UK has the 2011 Paris frame for $3756 (not including VAT). So for $2100 the Prince does not look like that bad a deal to me. I predict when CC lowers the price back to $2100 they should be able to sell some frames to those people that were undecided at the time. Right now their formula is to sell for exactly 1/2 what they claim the original price was.


The 2011 Paris is the new "upgraded" Prince. What CC is selling is the 2008 Prince, a 4-year old frame. $2100 is not a terrible deal. It's a very nice frame, actually.


----------

